# Hardcore



## mahlye (Jun 29, 2008)

what bands do you like? what do you think about the culture? any other insight? do you know what hardcore is...


----------



## zeke01 (Jun 30, 2008)

seneca is amazing! the devil wears prada. emmure. the irish front. white chapel. many many more. FINALLY A HARDCORE STONER!


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 30, 2008)

Hardcore is a waste of energy. I don't see how music transcends new levels when the 2 guitarists are just bashing out power chord after power chord so fast that it just sounds like shit all mashed together. My friend is "hardcore, straight edge" bullshit and he plays drums like no one else I've played with and he wastes his talent on hardcore music.


----------



## ALX420 (Jun 30, 2008)

jazz baby. jazz.

we go to hardcore shows here in L.A.
they are fun...but...hostile. smoke some weed guys and lets play the next one in the key of _chill_.


----------



## B.. (Jul 1, 2008)

not huge on hardcore but i do love some biohazard. urban discipline was a great album. i can still listen to it regularly


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

AS I LAY DYING was the shit when they came to memphis we went to the new daisy and got fucked off our asses.


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 1, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> AS I LAY DYING was the shit when they came to memphis we went to the new daisy and got fucked off our asses.


As I lay dying is ok.They have some decent stuff but most SUCKS.
listen to real hardcore dude, 
seneca
emmure
as blood runs black
annotations of an autospsy
glass casket
symphony in peril
the devil wears prada
gwen stacy 
white chapel


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> As I lay dying is ok.They have some decent stuff but most SUCKS.
> listen to real hardcore dude,
> seneca
> emmure
> ...


 i listen to all those bands and yes they are awesome
the black dahlia murder is an awesome band too


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 1, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> i listen to all those bands and yes they are awesome
> the black dahlia murder is an awesome band too


iight good. just makin sure. i mean i have As i lay dying on my ipod but we need some good stuff to! haha


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> iight good. just makin sure. i mean i have As i lay dying on my ipod but we need some good stuff to! haha


yea for real


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 1, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> yea for real


dude its cool that thheres somemore hardcore stoners.
like im not all straight edge or emo or shit. i just like hardcore. ahha


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 1, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> dude its cool that thheres somemore hardcore stoners.
> like im not all straight edge or emo or shit. i just like hardcore. ahha


 alot of people get that stereo type i see what your saying but i beat that sterotype no one would ever expect me to like hardcore im a big oreo "black on the outside white in the inside" and i look like a pot head so that emo thing is false dude hardcore rocks and weed rocks thats what dreams are made of.


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 2, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> alot of people get that stereo type i see what your saying but i beat that sterotype no one would ever expect me to like hardcore im a big oreo "black on the outside white in the inside" and i look like a pot head so that emo thing is false dude hardcore rocks and weed rocks thats what dreams are made of.


hell yeah dude i know a black dude just like you. a black stoner who like hardcore but totally breaks all sterotypes. dude im white but im no hardcore dude i dont even look like a stoner. haha thats kick ass tho


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

Dose anyone like muck sticky.....now thats what i call getting stoned music!


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 2, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> Dose anyone like muck sticky.....now thats what i call getting stoned music!


never heard of them. yeah if you got some good music dude give it to me!


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> never heard of them. yeah if you got some good music dude give it to me!


 dude hes awesome check him out


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 2, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> dude hes awesome check him out


yeah im downloading some right now. have you ever heard of enter shikari?


----------



## papasnaps (Jul 2, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> yeah im downloading some right now. have you ever heard of enter shikari?


 naw but ill check him out


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 2, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> yeah im downloading some right now. have you ever heard of enter shikari?


na their hardcore. but their real good high. listen to mothership and ok time for plan b.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 9, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> As I lay dying is ok.They have some decent stuff but most SUCKS.
> listen to real hardcore dude,
> seneca
> emmure
> ...


bro...NONE of those bands are good. well, as blood runs black is alright, they are excellent musicians. emmure is just breakdown after breakdown, which I used to be sorta into but not at all anymore. dwp...good lord. TERRIBLE.

I'm into hardcore. you listed bands that I would not consider to be hardcore, but that's cool anyway. I can get into a few of them, especially as blood runs black. the drummer in that band blows my mind.

have heart, with honor, verse, death before dishonor, trash talk, bracewar, miles away, comeback kid, so many more. I like posi hardcore with sing alongs and all of that. oh yeah and right now I have on horse the band and they are really interesting to listen to, especially stoned. check them out for sure.

and I agree with whoever said it, a lot of musical talent is wasted on hardcore. I'm a musician, I play every style on almost every instrument though. when I started playing hardcore for a year or two, I could def. tell that my chops were fading and I didn't sound as good as I did playing jazz or indie and what not.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jul 9, 2008)

papasnaps said:


> i listen to all those bands and yes they are awesome
> the black dahlia murder is an awesome band too


 
lol. FYI.

The Black Dahlia Murder..is METAL!!! not harcore.

and As I Lay Dying..went from thier 1st 2 albums as a Scremo band now evolved into a METAL band.

people now in days. 

thats like saying Elton John is Punk Rock?


----------



## mahlye (Jul 9, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> lol. FYI.
> 
> The Black Dahlia Murder..is METAL!!! not harcore.
> 
> ...



oh shit finally...Thank you..


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 10, 2008)

mahlye said:


> bro...NONE of those bands are good. well, as blood runs black is alright, they are excellent musicians. emmure is just breakdown after breakdown, which I used to be sorta into but not at all anymore. dwp...good lord. TERRIBLE.
> 
> I'm into hardcore. you listed bands that I would not consider to be hardcore, but that's cool anyway. I can get into a few of them, especially as blood runs black. the drummer in that band blows my mind.
> 
> ...



Yeah i know their not specifically hardcore. some are deathcore, grindcore, ect. but it really doesnt matter to me, and those bands are good as shit. haha i know what your saying about TDWP but they have some good stuff, and how can you not like bands like white chapel or seneca.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 11, 2008)

zeke01 said:


> Yeah i know their not specifically hardcore. some are deathcore, grindcore, ect. but it really doesnt matter to me, and those bands are good as shit. haha i know what your saying about TDWP but they have some good stuff, and how can you not like bands like white chapel or seneca.


tdwp has good stuff? dogs grow beards all over is the only song that I can bare. I've never listened seneca, but if you're into tdwp then I can my tastes in music greatly defer from yours. I'll check them out anyway so that I know where your coming from.


----------



## zeke01 (Jul 11, 2008)

mahlye said:


> tdwp has good stuff? dogs grow beards all over is the only song that I can bare. I've never listened seneca, but if you're into tdwp then I can my tastes in music greatly defer from yours. I'll check them out anyway so that I know where your coming from.


yeah senecas 'nothing like TDWP. what i like from TDWP is modify the pronunciation and stay fly(its a remix of the big tymers song) 
but if you listen to seneca listen to sending home photos of myself. the whole song is beast after you get past the first verse.


----------



## coolerthanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm more of a conoisseur of melodic hardcore. bands like thrice, refused, old atreyu, everytime i die, the bled etc.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 11, 2008)

I like the bled, they have a really good live show. everytime i did is good too


----------



## coolerthanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

august burns red is also at the top of my list, only they're more metalcore.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 11, 2008)

I've seen them once, but I don't like christian bands. I went to a christian music festival with my friends once and saw august burns red. the fans that were dancing and everything were really annoying and pissed me off.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 11, 2008)

Heres some of the Original stuff from back in the day the culture brought Unity to a nation , YouTube - Mickey Finn & MC GQ, part 3 @ AWOL '92 - Vol 2 Check it out ..
Dark dinjy Smoke and Lazers .... Hard-core Junglest Yes Yess


----------



## coolerthanyou (Jul 11, 2008)

See i'm okay if bands are christian (some of my favourites are) as long as the lyrics don't involve loving jesus and god is great. what it means that bands like as i lay dying are christian is just they follow the christian religion. i'm not religious myself so thats not why i like them i just think they make great music with really meaningful lyrics.


----------



## Gutter (Jul 11, 2008)

Hardcore punk and hardcore/metal. I like it. The Unseen, Haste The Day, Norma Jean.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 11, 2008)

I like hardcore/punk. like just that. killing the dream, go it alone, bane, guns up, cold world, miles away, I rise, shipwreck, sinking ships, soul control, etc.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 12, 2008)

coolerthanyou said:


> See i'm okay if bands are christian (some of my favourites are) as long as the lyrics don't involve loving jesus and god is great. what it means that bands like as i lay dying are christian is just they follow the christian religion. i'm not religious myself so thats not why i like them i just think they make great music with really meaningful lyrics.


 
Heres some of that Christian harcore punk YouTube - neophyte& lenny dee - future priest of now


----------



## Gutter (Jul 12, 2008)

Wtf christian hardcore-punk! The original punks would bow their heads in shame.


----------



## High4Life (Jul 13, 2008)

Gutter said:


> Wtf christian hardcore-punk! The original punks would bow their heads in shame.


 
I cant see many cristians listening to Lenny Dee it was not 4 real hahaha

Do u mean them Gluesniffing Dr martin wearing skin heads from the 80s lol they were a mad bunch 4 sure .. thou high % of them were really homo,s and just angry with them selfs


----------



## mahlye (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah wearing chains and jackets with spikes is retarded. and the skin heads have vanished from my scene and a lot of others because fsu kept beating up and killing them. and fsu always goes to shows around here


----------



## PETE247 (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont know if you think its hardcore or not but I like nailbomb,ministry,slayer,etc,etc


----------



## Gutter (Jul 14, 2008)

Dude punk originally began in the 70's actually late 60's to get really technical. The 80's punks were the late ones.


----------



## leowjb (Jul 14, 2008)

DWP, WINDS OF PLAGUE!!! Look them up!! As I Lay Dying, August Burns Red, War Of Ages,


----------



## mahlye (Jul 15, 2008)

well it is obvious that I like actual hardcore and you guys are into a music scene that I greatly dislike. it doesn't matter, though. I'm sure you're all swell guys.


----------



## Wh00p (Jul 16, 2008)

if you guys like hardcore music, heres a band /albumthats badass..

torn in two Solideo gloria


----------



## coolerthanyou (Jul 16, 2008)

leowjb said:


> DWP, WINDS OF PLAGUE!!! Look them up!! As I Lay Dying, August Burns Red, War Of Ages,


All great bands. although i wouldn't classify WOP as hardcore. deathcore if anything.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 16, 2008)

I would not classify any of those bands as hardcore. especially dwp, they make me sick. the others listed are what I would classify as metalcore. deathcore? death metal or grind, pick one.


----------



## Gutter (Jul 17, 2008)

I think the whole sub-genres are all bullshit and we need to bring back good ol' rock n' roll.


----------



## coolerthanyou (Jul 17, 2008)

mahlye said:


> I would not classify any of those bands as hardcore. especially dwp, they make me sick. the others listed are what I would classify as metalcore. deathcore? death metal or grind, pick one.


Hey mahlye i understand where you're coming from. i get the fact that you like 'true' hardcore, its just not really my cup of tea cause i've just never listened to it. and yes those bands are metalcore which is the type of hardcore i'm into. oh and deathcore is a real genre, look it up.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah and I like those bands. as I lay dying and august burns red are pretty good. and idk what bands I would ever classify as deathcore nor to I know what the genre pertains. can you explain your definition of deathcore?


----------



## coolerthanyou (Jul 17, 2008)

wikipedia actually has a great article on the genre (thats where i first heard of it). theres a list of bands under the genre. its a pretty good read.​Deathcore - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​


----------



## stankers (Jul 23, 2008)

about 10 years ago i was really into One King Down, Vision of Disorder, Hatebreed, Earth Crisis, and Shutdown. Try downloading some.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw earth crisis once and they were crazy


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Jul 26, 2008)

MELT-BANANA
SPAZZ
ROMANTIC GORILLA
ANAL CUNT  ...


----------



## asf561 (Jul 26, 2008)

hardcore is some of the best music in my opinion i was listening to it even before i smoked. american nightmare, horror show, suicide file, to name a few favorites.


----------



## mahlye (Jul 26, 2008)

american nightmare...nice.


----------

